# Bluetooth annoying error -[EDIT: Windows boot errors]



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

I recently brought an expensive pair of bluetooth headphones for my iPod, Phone and laptop (laptop which is brand new btw). The laptop is on windows 8 and has been working fine, it paired and connected for my headphones fine once. Now i cant connect them at all. 

When i do the laptop cant find them no matter how many times i try and what i change settings wise. The headphones dont show up as a previously paired device but the do say that they have some form of hardware on the pc (Says under the Hardware tab in Bluetooth settings) 

No other device has reconnecting issues to my headphones, and i have not been able to find any form of fix over google and youtube. I cant find anything in the setting that is weird or anything it all looks normal.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is shown in device manager please

also I think you should explore the possibility of a conflict with the wireless adapter frequency.

Try disbling the wireless adapter and see if the bluetooth will then connect


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry still pretty N00b with windows 8, By device manager is that the device part of the PC settings? I have tried turning off all sorts of things that i though may conflict but nothing has changed. I have also tried rebooting to no help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are a number of ways to get there press windows key =type - I know there is no where to type - device, you will only get to d when the screen changes, click settings on right, continue typing dev and device manager will show in the second column - probably


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

That confused me but i learnt Windows Button + X then click device manager.

This is my Device Manager


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are many ways to get there
right click computer, properties then device manager
control panel - device manager
etc
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

however to deal with the issue in hand , switch off the headphones , right click the headphones in device manager uninstall. 
disable wireless adapter in network devices.
reboot 
windows key + C
settings 
change pc settings
devices on left
add a device on right
and go from there.
See if it will then accept it and stay


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok. I tried that but to no avail. Still nothing happening. It still doesnt even show up on the list, Searching on the laptop just times out


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the make and model of the headphones please and the make and full model of the laptop

I would recommend if you have not already done so that you go to the manufacturers site for the laptop and update all drivers.

When the laptop is sold of course, the drivers are the ones installed at the time the OS was installed and frequently there are updated versions.
For instance I notice that the Qualcom Atheros 3012 Windows 8 driver was last updated just a month ago - but that is not specific to your laptop

for example 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=uk&lc=en&dlc=en&softwareitem=ob-111997-1

fixes conflict issue with other drivers.


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

I will get onto that tomorrow after school. All i can say for now is the headphones are Bluedio R. you probably wont find **** all on them... This is what my laptop box says so this is all the info as of now samsung 350e5c-a02

Website i found. Will this help me? 
http://www.samsung.com/nz/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-pc/essential/NP350E5C-A02AU


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Although it relates to a mouse the principle is of course the same
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/help/windows-8/how-to/mouse/connecting-bluetooth-device

I think you should explore, as I mentioned earlier conflict with another bluetooth device and or the 2.4GHz - 5GHz if this applies to your headphones.
I did find the headphones but as you probably knowm there is no help offered.
http://bluedio.com/resources.php?ref=189

The samsung site has never in my experience been the easiest to navigate and the information is in many cases distinctly lacking. I could not even find any mention of bluetooth in respect of your netbook

I see the netbook came with Norton - try disabling that - it can cause problems of this nature
http://community.norton.com/t5/Nort...d-Unable-to-start-Bluetooth-stack/td-p/600748


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, I have gone thorough all of the info but to no help. I have tried both "Play mode" Which works for my ipod and pairing mode. I uninstalled Norton pretty much as soon as i got it (Not a fan of it) So i doubt, but am not positive that it is not the issue


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if Norton would cause this, but run Symantec's Norton Removal Tool anyhow. It's good insurance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Right from the start there is one aspect that is puzzling me, you say



> The laptop is on windows 8 and has been working fine,* it paired and connected for my headphones fine once.* Now i cant connect them at all.


so it appears that something has changed, since that original first successful pairing.
Other Bluetooth devices are favourite suspects, or a program or utility you have installed.


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok I removed even more Norton stuff and I am about to run the remover TerryNet suggested. I am sure 100% that the only things i have installed since it happened was 5 or 6 games a couple of days ago. Ramdisk 1 day before that (About 3 days ago) and Pacman on the same day. So they were all installed after the issue first appeared. I have installed nothing else.

I have noticed a new wee icon that is at the end of my start menuthingy, That says R and has some form of bluetooth earphone icon that open something that says bluetooth operations. I will upload a video soon to show you the steps i take, that did in fact work one time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Weavernater

Sorry I missed you last reply.
I have looked at the video and still unfortunately, have no really different advice to offer.
The only other suggestion, I can think of is to see if another Bluetooth device will pair, if that is possible

Did you make any progress please.


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey, well i cant now. The whole laptop has a boot error and so i cant start it ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is shown when you try and boot it please

I will look again now at the specs for the Samsung

It has come back to my memory now, as I said before Samsung - not the best site for support on problems on that laptop.

What is the boot error message?

Normally on a computer where windows 8 is pre-installed, after it detects three consecutive failures to boot correctly you should see the screen on the top left of my screenshot - OR very similar


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

'Your PC Needs to Be Repaired

The application or operating system couldn't be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors.

File:\WINDOWS\system32\winload.exe Error code: 0xc0000102

You' ll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media (like a disc or USB device), contact your system administrator.'

Pretty sure its that one. I dont want to check again because i dont want to make anything worse.

Its a Samsung Notebook Series 3. Samsung 350E5C-AO2. Yes when I got it, Windows 8 was pre-Installed.

Forum Post - http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1091625-windows-8-boot-error-missing.html#post8631911


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

I will get some picture up of the screens soon as i said it takes about 30 minutes ... I have never seen any of the screens you uploaded before. sorry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel reasonably certain that in the manual/user guide for that laptop it advised you to create the recovery media on dvd using the Samsung utility

However I appreciate that this is now of no help, but if by chance we should get it working, please do bear that in mind

1. Shut down
2. Remove battery, disconnect power cord.
3. HOLD down power button for a full 20 seconds
4. Re connect power cord ONLY
5. power on , is the message any different


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, just ignore the other images but this is what i got http://s841.beta.photobucket.com/user/hayden123_2010/library/?


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> I feel reasonably certain that in the manual/user guide for that laptop it advised you to create the recovery media on dvd using the Samsung utility
> 
> However I appreciate that this is now of no help, but if by chance we should get it working, please do bear that in mind
> 
> ...


Testing that now


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Exactly the same error. Dam


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
I do have to say that this may prove difficult, you will appreciate that I cannot suggest anything that may risk all your data and you end up back at Windows 8 ONLY how it was when the laptop was sold

That said, I repeat, what I said before, Samsung are really of very little help
On most sites such as Dell, HP etc it will tell you how to use the included recovery procedure install on the hard drive and IF there is included in that, a method of preserving your data.

One way that is reasonably certain is to take out the hard drive and connect it via an enclosure and usb to another computer, it then of course is not required to load windows for you to recover your data
YOU WILL NOT recover any programs that have been installed since the laptop was sold, but presumably you have the installation media for the programs or they were included.

*HOWEVER I DO NOT recommend that on a 8 week old laptop, as you can only IF ANYTHING went wrong and you damaged any part of the laptop or the drive, place your warrantry at SEVERE risk.*

TRY THIS it is extremely unlikely that it will succeed, as that computer has what is known as a UEFI firmware instead of the traditional BIOS and the speed of boot is such that you have only a extremely small amount of time to access it, even if SAMSUNG have made it possible in the first place

Power off
Boot
IMMEDIATELY key
SHIFT and F8

it may if you can key it in time get you into advanced boot options

Going back to my earlier question, does the user guide or whatever Samsung call it, not offer any guidance on recovery from hard drive partition.


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

I have no way to get the stuff off the Hard drive, so i dont want to risk anything. I am going to take it back in about 5 days to see if i can get anything done


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The Shift plus F8 will not risk anything if you CAN get into advanced boot options that way

Also


> Going back to my earlier question, does the user guide or whatever Samsung call it, not offer any guidance on recovery from hard drive partition.
> __________________


GOODNIGHT signing off should have gone a bit OK was just waiting to see how you went on - back about 1400 UK time


----------



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, So when it happened i did unknowingly go into the advanced boot menu.. Cant remember how and i cant get Shift+F8 to go into it again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> * 8 week old laptop*





> Ok, So when it happened i did unknowingly go into the advanced boot menu.. Cant remember how and i cant get Shift+F8 to go into it again.


In view of the above, my advice is to take it back to the supplier
As I said re F8 and shift


> TRY THIS it is extremely unlikely that it will succeed, as that computer has what is known as a UEFI firmware instead of the traditional BIOS and the speed of boot is such that you have only a extremely small amount of time to access it, even if SAMSUNG have made it possible in the first place


Good luck with it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Weavernater

I wondered how you went on with this.


----------

